# Turned Challenge coin holders



## summerspa (Apr 16, 2011)

Had a commission to make some desktop coin holders for a military ceremony.
Here's what I came up with.
Wood is Indian don'tknow (see other posts)
Sanded to 320 grit then 1 coat of 2 pound shellac and polished with the Beall system.

Enjoy


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good I really like the color and grain in the 4th from left


----------

